# oil pressure switch??



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

ok well lately i have been noticing a small amount of oil on my driveway, and i check all under the hood, and didnt see anything, so i went under the hood. and i found a very small leak coming from my oil pressure switch, now it doesnt seem hard to replace it, but what are the steps involoved in romoving it..?? please if youcould help. if seems like it just unscrews and you got to unplug it.. if i take that switch out will oil come out?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Very easy to replace; unplug the electrical connection, then use the proper wrench to replace the item. With the engine shut off, there's no danger of any oil coming out.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Just be careful cause once you remove it, a nice small flow of oil will come out. If you are not looking, it'll be all over you!


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

metro273 said:


> Just be careful cause once you remove it, a nice small flow of oil will come out. If you are not looking, it'll be all over you!


Where can I get this part? I need one as well.

Jason


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

maroonsentra said:


> Where can I get this part? I need one as well.
> 
> Jason


From a junk yard or a Nissan dealer.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Check that the front crank seal is not leaking oil as well.


----------

